# Some of mine



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

These are all born here.

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Oooh, love 10 and 13


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, some lovely mice and super pics!
I especially like no's 5 and 10.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

6,7,8,9...*drool* what a fiery orange belly, and I love the banding running through it!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I gotta vote for the belted tan! The colors are amazing! There is just something adorable about #12 as well.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

OOOO I like the ones with orange bellies I wish I had some that color  they are very nice mice


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Truly stunning!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanx! I worked almost 5 years to become mice like these (especially the tans) and I'm really proud of the result


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They are beautiful! I love #5 (and funny, 5 is my favorite number  )


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I cannot BELIEVE the color of the tans...AMAZING, it's even a dilute! That being said, ALL of your mice have very appealing and cute faces.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

What colour is number 10?


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Another tan: champagne tan banded. Now 5 weeks old. 









And 10 is an agouti


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Such a pretty agouti! Wish I had some like that!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to steal number 12!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I like how some of the orange bellied ones look like they were blasted by a spray tan from under neath lol I so want mice like that  *steals them all*


----------

